# Alternative Skype?



## 0v0 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo erst mal an alle,

nach dem ich nun sehr lange mit abwesenheit in diesem Forum geglänzt habe tauche ich auch noch direkt mit einer Frage, aus meiner Versenkung auf.

Welche Alternativen zu Skype gibt es ?
Warum ich danach suche? Skype wird immer größer und schlechter, neben für mich nervigen Verknüpfungen zu Facebook wird man jetzt auch noch mit Werbung bombadiert ein absolutes "no-go" für mich. Weiterhin schmiert Skype des öfteren ab was man allerdings erst merkt wenn man das Fenster wieder in den Vordergrund holt und Nachrichten oder Mitteilungen von meinen Kontakten werden solange nicht mehr übertragen.
Ganz nebenbei frist Skype auch unntötig Ressourcen da ist es nur noch ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein dass Microsoftly auch noch Skype unter seiner Fuchtel hat.

Daher mein Wunsch nach einer Alternativen mit der ich ebenfalls kostenlos Telefonieren kann (also zu anderen die die gleiche software haben). Auch chatten sollte möglich sein, nicht immer Lohnt es sich ein Gespräch zu starten. Was ich ebenfalls sehr nützlich finde ist die Übertragung von Dateien. Videotelefonie ist nicht unbedingt ein muss dagegen sollte es freeware sein.

Puh das ist ja mal wieder Typisch erst viel herumnörgeln und dann auch noch ein Haufen Anforderungen Stellen. Trozdem vieleicht kann mir ja einer die eine oder andere Alternative nennen.

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus    0v0


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juni 2011)

Evtl. kannst du dich mit anderen Leuten im Teamspeak treffen!


----------



## Snorri (25. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, hab früher  xfire  benutzt. Fand des gar net so schlecht.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte auch Teamspeak gesagt, wobei es auch mit ICQ ganz gut gehen würde.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Teamspeak gesagt, wobei es auch mit ICQ ganz gut gehen würde.


 Von ICQ kann ich nur abraten!! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (25. Juni 2011)

Ich empfehle dir mal vorsichtig MSN  Nutze ich seit 2 Jahren schon und hatte eigentlich wenig Probleme  
Aber TeamSpeak ist natürlich viel besser


----------



## HAWX (25. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. kannst du dich mit anderen Leuten im Teamspeak treffen!



Steam ist sonst noch eine Alternative, aber TS3 ist sicherlich am besten.


----------



## Jimini (25. Juni 2011)

Teamspeak oder Ventrilo oder, wenn du auf Open Source stehst, Mumble.
Benötigt allerdings einen Server, zumindest Mumble und TS kann man recht einfach selber aufsetzen, Ventrilo habe ich bisher nur als Client genutzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juni 2011)

Denke auch das Teamspeak das beste ist - solang man einen Server hat.
Ansonsten denk ich kann man mit MSN leben.


----------



## HAWX (25. Juni 2011)

Es gibt ja auch öffentliche TS3 Server, beispielsweise von 4Players.


----------



## Jimini (25. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Denke auch das Teamspeak das beste ist - solang man einen Server hat.
> Ansonsten denk ich kann man mit MSN leben.


 
TS3 finde ich persönlich sehr umständlich zu konfigurieren. Mumble ist da vergleichsweise sehr schnell eingerichtet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juni 2011)

Es gab da mal einen VOIP Client für das Lan , via Hamachi dann.
Der Name ist mir allerdings entfallen ...


----------



## 0v0 (26. Juni 2011)

Wow auf euch ist verlass 

Schön schnell viele Lösungsvorschläge.
Mit ICQ muss ich fac3l3ss zustimmen das mag ich auch nicht gerade, Mumble und Teamspeak haben für mich den Nachteil das man sich erst Server aussuchen / erstellen muss ich dachte da eher an so etwas ähnliches wie bei Skype (Konto erstellen freunde in die Kontaktliste aufnehmen und los gehts.
xfire und MSN sind mir unbekannt und Ventrilo hab ich zwar schon von gehört aber noch nie benutzt. Diese 3 werde ich jetzt erat mal probieren.

Vielen Dank für all eure Antworten 

MfG 0v0


----------



## Aîm (26. Juni 2011)

xfire ist hauptsächlich ein gaming-tool, welches durch seine vielseitigkeit glänzt und nebenbei auch noch gut gewartete freeware ist.
da du geschrieben hast du würdest gerne weiterhin etwas wie skype benutzen ist es sogar eine der besten empfehlungen, aber bevor ich hier alle vor- und nachteile aufliste schaust du am besten selbst mal rein. 

hier der link Xfire - Gaming Simplified


----------



## 0v0 (28. Juni 2011)

Nach ein paar Installationen und Deinstallationen diverser Chat-Programme ....

...scheint xfire eine gute Alternative zu sein der Chat funktioniert so weit gut ebenso wie die Übertragung von Dateien, das Telefon-Chatten läuft aus Irgendwelchen gründen noch nicht, denn aus irgendeinem Grund steht mein Microphone-Eingang nicht zur Auswahl dabei sollte der der Soundblaster (Fatal1FY) doch gängig sein. Allerdings bin ich zuversichtlig das ich das noch hinbekomme.
Ein ganz dickes PLUS für mich ist das es einen "Sozial Networkmanager" gibt wo sich jeder Ntzer frei einstellen kann ob er xfire mit Irgendeinem "sozialen (?) Netzwerk" verbinden möchte oder, wie in meinem Fall, auch nicht.
Was mich allerdings noch etwas stört ist auch hier die Werbung die zwar immerhin nur auf Spiele bezogen ist,  mich aber trozdem etwas nervt. Weiß jemand wie ich diese Spielewerbung blocken oder ausblenden kann ?

Ansonsten nochmal vielen Dank an alle bei der Hilfe eine Alternative zu finden!!!

Gruß 0v0


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Juli 2011)

Da ich ebenfalls nach einer ressourcenschonenden Skype Alternative bin, nutze ich diesen Thread.

Sollte ich für Spiele Xfire oder MSN nutzen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Equipaas (11. Juli 2011)

Also TS³ ist fürs Reden zusammen ganz klar die erste Wahl ... seit TS³ ist es wenig mehr Bandbreite fressend als Mumble und sehr komfortabel. Wenn du IM haben willst, rate ich dir von ICQ mehr als nur ab! Abgesehen von regelmäßigen "Freundesanfragen" aus Russland, Tschechien, etc. die meist virenbehaftet sind, ist auch dieses Prog mit Facebook verseucht und schallert dir beim Start (auch wenn du es im Menü deaktivierst) seine Home-Info-Werbepage entgegen^^

MSN nutze ich ebenfalls und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Leider kann es Stunden dauern, bevor es läuft, da MSN gerne mal Probleme mit der InternetVerbindung hat ^^ google wird dir das bestätigen 

Leider habe auch ich noch kein perfektes Programm gefunden. Ähnliches wie xFire, Gamespy Comrade, etc. sind für mich eher unpraktisch, da es sich um einen zu begrenzten Nutzerkreis dreht.

Auch wenn das gestalke groß ist, würde ich dir empfehlen deine IM-Aktivitäten in Facebook zu befriedigen und dich den Rest der Zeit einfach mit deinen Freunden im TS zu unterhalten


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

Equipaas schrieb:


> Also TS³ ist fürs Reden zusammen ganz klar die erste Wahl ... seit TS³ ist es wenig mehr Bandbreite fressend als Mumble und sehr komfortabel. Wenn du IM haben willst, rate ich dir von ICQ mehr als nur ab! Abgesehen von regelmäßigen "Freundesanfragen" aus Russland, Tschechien, etc. die meist virenbehaftet sind, ist auch dieses Prog mit Facebook verseucht und schallert dir beim Start (auch wenn du es im Menü deaktivierst) seine Home-Info-Werbepage entgegen^^
> 
> MSN nutze ich ebenfalls und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Leider kann es Stunden dauern, bevor es läuft, da MSN gerne mal Probleme mit der InternetVerbindung hat ^^ google wird dir das bestätigen
> 
> ...



ICQ habe ich schon lange deinstalliert, da die Anfragen aus Russland genervt haben und weil fast alle meine Kontakte zu Facebook abgewandert sind. Facebook nutze ich nicht, da zum Beispiel mein Kumpel andauernd Freundschaftsanfragen von Usern bekommt, unter der Begründung beide gehen auf die gleiche Schule.
Speziell für Spiele nutze ich jetzt Xfire, da es kompakter als Skype ist.
Muss man für die Server im TS bezahlen oder gibt es auch kostenlose Server?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Muss man für die Server im TS bezahlen oder gibt es auch kostenlose Server?


 
Afaik sind die Server kostenlos und man kann sich selbst die Server auch aufsetzen.


----------



## Jimini (12. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Muss man für die Server im TS bezahlen oder gibt es auch kostenlose Server?


 
Google, 2. Ergebnis => Kostenlose TeamSpeak Server | TSF

MfG Jimini


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Juli 2011)

@HansvonWurst und Jimini

Danke.


----------

